# Computer restarts after I click a link in Internet Explorer



## Daniel501 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi all- my computer automatically restarts after I open Internet Explorer and click on a web page or link. I've clean installed W2k several times, but keep getting the same problem. Also, I've seen the blue screen with the message: Beginning dump of physical memory. Any help would be a godsend. Thanks in advance

Windows 2000
3.0 Ghz P4 Northwood chip
512k centon memory
128 mb ATI 9200 video card
450 watt Maddog power supply


----------



## Worked4me (Jul 3, 2004)

Check the Event viewer and see if it lists anything with Red X's around
the time the computer restarts. Then record those and post them back 
here. Just right click on My Computer select Manage and Event Viewer,
and check the system and application logs. 

You also need to set the computer to Not reboot after the error
so you can record the blue screen error code and post it back here.
Right Click My computer, properties, Advanced, in Startup and Recovery
click on settings and then Uncheck the Automatically restart option in
the System failure area and click ok.

Worked4me


----------

